# Topics > Space >  Videos "Robotics arm training"

## Airicist

Robotics arm training (part 1) 

 Published on Mar 17, 2014




> In his latest video diary, ESA astronaut Andreas Mogensen reports from a snowy Canada where he is following robotic training together with Canadian astronaut David Saint-Jacques. Meanwhile ESA astronaut Thomas Pesquet is in France...

----------


## Airicist

Robotic arm training (part 2) 

 Published on Mar 28, 2014




> Part 2 of ESA astronaut Andreas Mogensen's training diary about his robotic arm training in Canada. Andreas is back for the second week of training together with Canadian Space Agency astronaut David Saint-Jacques to learn about capturing free-flying objects with the robotic arm.

----------

